# My new Sentra SER!



## freedom (Jan 20, 2008)

Traded in my 04 Rsx and got myself a 2007 sapphire blue SE-R 

I haven't seen too many of them on the streets yet, maybe one or two.. very fun car to drive!





























more pics -> 07 Sentra - a photoset on Flickr


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats. That color blue really pops


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

right on. love that color.


----------



## freedom (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks! i sorta wanted a black or silver one, but this was the only color they had.


----------



## SentraSer517 (Apr 24, 2008)

nice car i have a white one i love it


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I see these all day at work. I personally LOVE the red one...


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

This is the wrong forum for your car. You might want to move it to the B16 section.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

Oldnissanguy said:


> This is the wrong forum for your car. You might want to move it to the B16 section.


he can't move it, lol. but i guess i could 
this was posted here before they had a section.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice color car man, I like the rims that came on it... just needs to be lowered a little bit for a cleaner look.


----------

